# Alle Einträge aus ListBox in Tabelle schreiben



## Klaus Posavec (31. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Ich habe eine mehrspaltige ListBox (4 Spalten) mit mehreren Einträgen untereinander, die von ihrer Anzahl variieren. D.h. Es können zwei Einträge oder aber auch z.B. 20 Einträge vorhanden sein. Bei Klick auf CommandButtom1 sollen diese Werte in Tabelle1, beginnend in Zelle B3 abwärts übernommen werden. Da meine ListBox 4 Spalten besitzt, soll die zweite Spalte in Zelle C4 abwärts, die dritte Spalte in Zelle D4 abwärts, u.s.w übernommen werden. Ich möchte aber nicht nur angewählte, sondern grundsätzlich alle Zeilen übernommen haben.(egal ob angewählt oder nicht). 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## wincnc (31. August 2004)

*Re. Alle Einträge aus ListBox in Tabelle schreiben*

Die ist für die erste Spalte, bei den anderen machst Du es genauso.

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
For N = 0 To ListBox1.ListCount - 1
Cells(N + 3, "B") = ListBox1.List(N)
Next
End Sub


----------



## Klaus Posavec (1. September 2004)

Vielen Dank, es hat geklappt.


----------

